# Verwendung von NPN oder PNP Sensoren?



## olitheis (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es grundsätzlich eine Vorschrift (beispielsweise in der Elektropneumatik), die besagt, dass NPN oder PNP schaltende Sensoren/Initiatoren verwendet werden müssen? Oder kann man das für sich frei entscheiden?
Danke


----------



## marlob (26 Januar 2011)

Etwas Eigeninitiative beim Suchen hätte das folgende zu Tage gebracht
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32407&highlight=NPN+PNP


----------

